
Young, Confident and Flying, Virus Be Damned - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/13/travel/coronavirus-travel-deals.html
======
gaspoweredcat
I keep hearing this but i also dont seem to see cheap flights, maybe its
because im in the UK but so far flights from here dont seem to have dropped in
price much if at all to the places ive searched
(US/Japan/Korea/Denmark/Sweden) in fact the cheapest to japan is more
expensive than ive paid in the last 3 years. id been hoping itd lower prices
so i could grab a few bargains but as yet no such luck

